# Please Say Hello To Digby!!



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hello Folks

I'd like to show you Digby!

He joined us on Saturday and has been a little angel!

My friend was looking for a Golden Retriever and of course I was helping her to find one - sooooo, when I found someone who had this beautiful litter of puppies, I just had to have one too, I couldn't resist!!!!

He's only 7 weeks and 4 days old, so just brand new 

When we brought him home on Saturday, he had a good explore and some lunch, then a long snooze - lol. He's soo snuggly, he loves cuddling right into you.

Night time came and we put him into his crate, along with a huge Bassett Hound hot water bottle cover (with a small ticking clock inside it!) and we placed a box inside the crate, as I didn't want him feeling insecure, so the box was for him to snuggle up and feel a bit more secure, plus there were some nice soft towels in the bottom of his box - lol.

We closed the door, he whimpered about twice, lights off and we went to bed. We lay there waiting and listening, and waiting and listening, and not a peep! He slept all night, no noise and was quite happy to wait for us to get up and let him out next morning! 

Cats aren't too happy, but hopefully they'l get used to him!

He's the most calm, laid-back puppy I've ever had! And no accidents inside yet either 

Hope you like the pics


Sal
x


----------



## Rosikus (Aug 10, 2008)

Well he's just adorable!!!

And be warned, their first days at home they're ALWAYS little angels. Once he gets more confident and has settled in, the fun will begin. He'll soon be tearing around causing mayhem and you'll wonder where the angel went. 

P.S. Toby has that ball  Well...sort of...half of it now.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks a nice babe how does the bernie get on with him, and the biggest question of all who did he come from


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

tashi said:


> Looks a nice babe how does the bernie get on with him, and the biggest question of all who did he come from


I'll PM you Tashi!

Sal
x


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Rosikus said:


> Well he's just adorable!!!
> 
> And be warned, their first days at home they're ALWAYS little angels. Once he gets more confident and has settled in, the fun will begin. He'll soon be tearing around causing mayhem and you'll wonder where the angel went.
> 
> P.S. Toby has that ball  Well...sort of...half of it now.


 - He's already trying to be that little bit cheeky, especially with my daughter. We have a huge indoor playpen in the middle of the lounge floor, so that he can try and get used to the cats and vice versa, and she can go in there with him to play, but he gets carried away and tries to nip her. She just gets up and leaves until he calms down and then goes back in again, so it's working so far.

I took him in the car this morning, in a car crate, to do the school run and he whines a little bit but not too much. When I got to my daughter's school, she wanted her friends to come and have a look at him, so they all gooed and ahhh'd over him then - lol.

Sal
xx


----------



## Kaz65 (Sep 7, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwww he's so cute. I'm getting jealous all you people getting your puppies.

Bring mine little man home on Saturday


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Kaz65 said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwww he's so cute. I'm getting jealous all you people getting your puppies.
> 
> Bring mine little man home on Saturday


Oooh lovely, what are you getting Kaz?

Sal
x


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

haha he looks sooooo cute..and from the pictures he looks like he has made himself at home already. like the name too.


----------



## Kaz65 (Sep 7, 2008)

SallyUK said:


> Oooh lovely, what are you getting Kaz?
> 
> Sal
> x


Getting a Shih Tzu 

The picture next to my name was taken when he was 4 weeks old. I to have two cats one is out all the time where the other one loves being in doors and goes out when she wants. She's only 1 year old so I think she will be fine with him. My other one is 3 years old and was brought up with my other dog I had. We sadly lost him 18 months ago so she hasn't been round a dog in the house for a while but like I said she likes being out think its cause its more peaceful outside away from the other one as she does torments her


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Kaz65 said:


> Getting a Shih Tzu
> 
> The picture next to my name was taken when he was 4 weeks old. I to have two cats one is out all the time where the other one loves being in doors and goes out when she wants. She's only 1 year old so I think she will be fine with him. My other one is 3 years old and was brought up with my other dog I had. We sadly lost him 18 months ago so she hasn't been round a dog in the house for a while but like I said she likes being out think its cause its more peaceful outside away from the other one as she does torments her


Awweee, he looks gorgeous.

My Norwegian boy cat towers over Digby at the moment and he's normally a huge big soft lump who loves sitting on your lap all the time. I hope he doesn't sulk for long as it would be a shame if he changes his personality. Our Maine Coon seems a bit more laid back and doesn't go near Digby too often.

Digby was used to cats being around when he was with his breeder.

Janice - thanks, glad you like his name, it took us a long time to come up with one and we've still got lots of names on the list that we had! lol

Sal
x


----------



## ringses (Sep 10, 2008)

Hello Digby 
He looks like a little sweetheart!


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

ringses said:


> Hello Digby
> He looks like a little sweetheart!




Digby says: Hello Ringses 

Sal
x


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

SallyUK said:


> Hello Folks
> 
> I'd like to show you Digby!
> 
> ...


Oh he is yummy.. like a little bear..


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

Ooooh you have a little Lily!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

Forgot to ask, how does your other pup get on with him??


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

My 2 Golden Labs looked very interested in Digby's photos i think they might like to play with him lol . He looks adorable i would love one ,even thinking maybe in a years time i might look into it , When youve got 2 whats 3 to deal with lol . keep posting pics .


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

He's adorable!


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> Ooooh you have a little Lily!!




I have indeed, different sex though! LOL

How is Lily getting on lately, Mrs D?

Sal
x


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

andrea 35 said:


> My 2 Golden Labs looked very interested in Digby's photos i think they might like to play with him lol . He looks adorable i would love one ,even thinking maybe in a years time i might look into it , When youve got 2 whats 3 to deal with lol . keep posting pics .




I agree Andrea! One more won't make much difference is what I keep telling my other half - lol

Sal
x


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

OMG! the third picture with the ball  Wouldnt it be great if they could stay that way for a little bit longer  
I LOVE ur PUP


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Natik said:


> OMG! the third picture with the ball  Wouldnt it be great if they could stay that way for a little bit longer
> I LOVE ur PUP


Thanks Natik!

I love yours too! lol

Yes, it would be fantastic, if they could stay puppies for a while longer! lol

Sal
x


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Awww adorable! I shpould really stop looking at pictures of cute puppies as I want one now too!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Hes lovely im sure your cats will come round my cat was 8 when we got our dog they just seemed to have separate lives but under the same roof. Not through my dog wanting to be friends i think my cat was to set in his ways by then.


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

sullivan said:


> Hes lovely im sure your cats will come round my cat was 8 when we got our dog they just seemed to have separate lives but under the same roof. Not through my dog wanting to be friends i think my cat was to set in his ways by then.


Hi Sullivan

Our cats are still spending time upstairs which is a bit concerning really, seeing as the Norwegian especially was such a lap cat and loved being around people before, I hope he comes around eventually as I don't like to see them spending time upstairs on their own and don't want them to feel left out or ignored 

Sal
x


----------

